# Atlanta to Valdosta! Geogria- help?



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

ACC--just sent you a pm - what time frame are you talking about?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I live in Suwanee..NW of Atlanta..when is the transport and where is it from??


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sorry...I hit the wrong key..I live *NE of Atlanta*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I PMed you both!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Never mind! She had the puppies and a rescue stepped up! She is safe!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

ACC - Thanks for the post! (disregard my last pm) - glad to hear she is safe.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup! Working on another one maybe... I'll let you know!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad she's all taken care of now! This kind of thing makes me wish I had a car. But then I remember how much a parking permit costs.


----------

